# Is the Premiere getting Plex?



## plazman30 (Jan 23, 2005)

Or is this a Roamio only thing?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Premiere has it.


----------



## xander777 (Feb 23, 2010)

plazman30 said:


> Or is this a Roamio only thing?


I got it on my premiere yesterday.


----------



## ginmn (Sep 4, 2013)

also got Plex on XL4 yesterday. Creating a shared folder is pretty straight forward.

Channels are said to be included in an update later


----------



## ginmn (Sep 4, 2013)

Plex is working great. They need to add "channels" feature. It would be nice to have a better rewind / fast forward ability as well as "chapters" which are part of the movie encode.

Using a very old iMac6,1 ~ 2007 a 2.33GHz Core 2 Duo, maxed 4GB ram, Nvidia 7600 GT w/256MB, Wifi 802.11n, the old white 24" iMac 

Plex streaming two different movies through a Premiere XL4 (one stream to the Premiere XL4 Tv the other stream to a MOCA connected Gen 1 Tivo Mini) with no quality issues or delays. The iMac CPU was not happy, but the system didn't hang with other basic activity (email or web).

1080P movie quality. Via both old old iMac & new super Mac Pro

On the old iMac:
Single movie network stream max out at 1.00 MB/s on the LAN
Two movie network stream max out at 2.02 MB/s on the LAN
CPU History shows what happened when one stream was stopped, then both.

There is no need to show the Mac Pro "trash can" this super video monster was able to stream to all Tivo's in the LAN plus run solid works in Parallels.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

can't figure out if there is a way to keep the settings changed. my network is not fast enough for the optimal settings, but going to 3Mbps works fine, but exiting the app reverts back to 4Mbps


----------



## philw1776 (Jan 19, 2002)

Installed on my MAC 
logged in & connected
Select iPhoto
Get The server has no content yet
However I see my iPhotos on the plea app on the MAC
and MAC program sees the TiVo


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I've been tinkering with Plex just to see what the new stuff is and what it does. Plex is actually useful at obtaining and organizing movies, tv shows, pictures, and music. It's particularly good at obtaining metadata to match if you name your files in the way Plex suggests. It took me a while to figure out you have three places to login to get it all to work after getting "no server" errors on the Tivo and my computer even after I had installed the server on my computer. The thing kept telling me to install a server at every turn and I had to go online to their troubleshooter to figure out there was more places I had to login. Once it worked, it worked great. High megabit video files are going to choke on your network when they first start playing until enough of a buffer builds up. Most files play smoothly. Love having the metadata for all the music and video. Controls not always obvious especially when trying to go backwards a step, but the skip back button seems to be the way to do it.

Anyway, decent stuff and worth the effort to screw with to get working properly. Very nice organization of your media library. Thanks Tivo.


----------



## a_gizmo (May 8, 2014)

Other than the slow interface (which is inherent with using a Premiere in general), I'm impressed with the Plex support after using it for a day. I tested several DVD backups made using Handbrake and had no issues streaming. Plex didn't have to transcode them so the CPU load was low. A high quality backup of a Bluray required transcoding, but a normal quality backup did not. I will need to work on library organization if I want to keep using Plex and come up with a machine to run it full time. Right now my media server is an old PowerMac G5 running Ubuntu 14.04. The Plex client is open source, but the server application is not. I'm also happy to see the TiVo client didn't require a PlexPass subscription like the Xbox One and other smart TVs.


----------



## OPTX158 (Feb 5, 2015)

Plex is such a great application that everyone should be purchasing the plex pass in order to show support for the application. With that said, I am glad that is not required.


----------



## dcstager (Feb 16, 2002)

I did not know it did transcoding too. What is the native format to use when making media files for it?


----------



## Tapper69 (Jun 28, 2010)

Loading the PLEX interface is snail slow on my Tivo Premier connected via MoCA. Then navigating the interface is slow but video from my 2009 MacPro plays fine. If I can't tolerate the slow loading PLEX module and dog slow FWD/BACK then I may revert to using pytivo which has run wonderfully well the past few years.


----------



## f4phantomii (Jan 14, 2004)

Does anyone have a working profile for Plex for the Tivo Premiere?

I run Plex on my Synology NAS DS214play. It has an Evansport CPU with transcoding hardware built-in.

Obviously the TiVo Plex client doesn't know to use the hardware transcoder.

I was thinking I need a custom Plex client for the Tivo in order to force the ffmpeg options that will use the hardware transcoder.

Has anyone else done this? Without the hardware transcoder, anything in 1080p that it tries to transcode to 720p for the Premiere just hammers the CPU and it can't keep up.


----------



## tjrc (Oct 29, 2011)

It looks like the Tivo Plex client does not support channels, right? You can only play stuff streamed from the server on your PC?

It seems like Plex (on Tivo) doesn't get you anything that streambaby doesn't; is that accurate? (I'm just starting to play with both today.)

I'm using the Tivo Premiere.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

Channel support was just added to Plex on Tivos.


----------



## tjrc (Oct 29, 2011)

slowbiscuit said:


> Channel support was just added to Plex on Tivos.


I saw that and played with it the other night, thanks. A bit slow, and I've barely tried it, but it looks promising.


----------



## loubob57 (Mar 19, 2001)

I was listening to music via Plex on my Amazon Fire TV stick and remembered this thread. So I enabled Plex on one of my Premieres and it worked even better that on my Fire TV stick.


----------

